# 7000 jumps for Tiger Cropje_jnr!!



## Missrapunzel

Hello cropje,
*congratulations on your 7000 posts!!* I can't believe you are such a brilliant and fast-posting member!! Just realize that we joined this forum the same month and I haven't reached 50% of what you do! 
Your french is amazing ... and your english is pretty good too!!  
Congratulations!


----------



## hunternet

Congratulations for your nearly-always-right answers (nobody's perfect hehe). I wonder when you can sleep or work since you are answering so many threads a day...

keep posting !


----------



## marcolo

Yeah, the pace of crope_jnr is pretty impressive and his answers are as good in french as they are in english. Sometimes I am wondering the motivation behind this fantastic investment, maybe you want to become a french writer or radio host or merely live in France  Whatever, you are a great help, and I hope you will continue your efforts. Well, you can take a break to watch matches of French team in Euro 2008 (soccer)


----------



## argentina84

Congrats! I am also inpressed!


----------



## Punky Zoé

Mais comment est-ce qu'on prononce ce pseudo ? 
C'est pas grave on n'a pas le temps de le voir passer, cropje ce doit être le bruit qu'il fait en fonçant. 

Comme quoi on peut à la fois allier qualité et quantité -  *Félicitations *


----------



## ewie

Congratulations, Young Cropje ~ your posts are always a pleasure to come across.
~ewie


----------



## cropje_jnr

Missrapunzel said:


> Hello cropje,
> *congratulations on your 7000 posts!!* I can't believe you are such a brilliant and fast-posting member!! Just realize that we joined this forum the same month and I haven't reached 50% of what you do!
> Your french is amazing ... and your english is pretty good too!!
> Congratulations!


 
Thanks a bunch, missrapunzel. That's humbling to hear from such a talented linguist as yourself... I'm not sure what else I can say to repay your kind words and encouragement. 



hunternet said:


> Congratulations for your nearly-always-right answers (nobody's perfect hehe). I wonder when you can sleep or work since you are answering so many threads a day...
> 
> keep posting !


 
Cheers, hunternet! Another talented translator whose kind words are much appreciated! As for my post rate, which is admittedly kind of scary thus far, I'm on break until the 25th, at which point I'll have less spare time to consacrate to my near-pathological addiction to WordReference. 



marcolo said:


> Yeah, the pace of crope_jnr is pretty impressive and his answers are as good in french as they are in english. Sometimes I am wondering the motivation behind this fantastic investment, maybe you want to become a french writer or radio host or merely live in France  Whatever, you are a great help, and I hope you will continue your efforts. Well, you can take a break to watch matches of French team in Euro 2008 (soccer)


 
Ah, indeed marcolo, I both intend to travel to France in 2009 or 2010 to spend some time _chez vous_, plus I will be among _les bleus' _most ardent supporters come June! (Back in the 2006 World Cup, I was dreading them meeting Australia - but those rascly Italians took care of that for us, unfortunately - they beat my no.1 and no.2 team in the same tournament ).

Anyway, again a forero with admirable talent and insight! Thank you, marcolo. 



argentina84 said:


> Congrats! I am also inpressed!


 
Cheers! Ah, they stack up so quickly it's frightening... 



Punky Zoé said:


> Mais comment est-ce qu'on prononce ce pseudo ?
> C'est pas grave on n'a pas le temps de le voir passer, cropje ce doit être le bruit qu'il fait en fonçant.
> 
> Comme quoi on peut à la fois allier qualité et quantité -  *Félicitations *


 
Un grand merci, Punky Zoé, pour tes félicitations chaleureuses.  En fait, ça se prononce à la russe (c'est du moins ce que m'a dit l'ancien camarade de classe qui m'avait attribué ce petit surnom - qui est lui d'origine macédonienne).

Hmm... ce n'est pas un mot grossier, j'espère... je n'ai jamais cherché à savoir ce que ça voulait dire... 



ewie said:


> Congratulations, Young Cropje ~ your posts are always a pleasure to come across.
> ~ewie


 
Thanks, ewie. Yes, I'm not sure whether our paths cross very frequently in the French-English vocab forum (my main haunt, of course), but I certainly enjoy your posts on my occasional crossings into the English Only world in any event. And aside from your obvious linguistic aptitudes, I must also complement your amazing artistic talents.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Féloches à notre « Tiger Dundee » (*) !  
Je rebondis chaque fois que je lis où tu vis ! 
Souvent pile poil dans le vrai rapidement et partout à la fois : c'est assez bluffant je dois dire. Maintenant que tu parles presque comme un Français, on te verra peut-être même dans le Français Seulement ? 

(*) C'est le même chapeau que celui de Paul, non ?


----------



## cropje_jnr

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Féloches à notre « Tiger Dundee » (*) !
> Je rebondis chaque fois que je lis où tu vis !
> Souvent pile poil dans le vrai rapidement et partout à la fois : c'est assez bluffant je dois dire. Maintenant que tu parles presque comme un Français, on te verra peut-être même dans le Français Seulement ?
> 
> (*) C'est le même chapeau que celui de Paul, non ?


 
Non, en fait c'est un chapeau de policier britannique - un *bobby's helmet*, qui était d'ailleurs le sujet d'un fil auquel j'ai répondu il y a quelques jours seulement (eh oui, j'ai complètement oublié de mentionner celui qui porte mon petit tigre là... ). Mais ça ferait sans doute un bel avatar, alors peut-être le tigre changera-t-il de chapeau d'un moment à l'autre (puisque je suis sûr que j'en ai un comme celui de Paul caché quelque part ...)

Mais j'ai bien peur que vous ne surestimiez tous mes aptitudes... le montant de mes posts dans le forum Français Seulement s'élève actuellement à ... un (qui portait d'ailleurs sur un mot d'origine anglaise). 

En tous cas merci à tous ceux et toutes celles qui m'ont si chaleureusement félicité... je suis très ému.


----------



## Cristina Moreno

WOW!!! 7000 posts? That's unbelievable!

CONGRATULATIONS TIGER! 

Félicitations de tout coeur et nous ne devons pas oublier de te remercier de toute l'aide précieuse que tu nous offres.

Félicitations et Merci beaucoup...


----------



## cropje_jnr

Cristina Moreno said:


> WOW!!! 7000 posts? That's unbelievable!
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS TIGER!
> 
> Félicitations de tout coeur et nous ne devons pas oublier de te remercier de toute l'aide précieuse que tu nous offres.
> 
> Félicitations et Merci beaucoup...


 
Merci Cristina... il n'y a pas de quoi, vraiment ...


----------

